# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تذکر مهم برای ثبتنام کنکور 98

## artim

دوستان متاسفانه به دلیل عدم اگاهی بعضی مشاور ها اطلاعات غلط میدن برای ثبتنام کنکور

مخصوص نظام قدیمی ها
کلیه کسانی که دیپلم خودشونو از سال 84 تا 97 گرفتند باید موقع ثبتنام گزینه *نظام سالی واحدی ترمی واحدی* رو انتخاب کنند نه گزینه نظام قدیم (دوره 4 ساله دبیرستان ) رو 

گزینه نظام قدیم برای کسانی هست که دیپلم خودشون رو قبل از 84 گرفتند

یکی از کسانی که نادرست و برعکس این موضوع رو گفته گاج هست در لینک زیر میتونید ببینید که به اشتباه جابجا میگه

گام به گام مراحل ثبت نام کنکور سراسری • چگونه در کنکور ثبت نام کنیم؟ • مراحل ثبت نام کنکوز

----------


## sina_hp

*الان ديگه موقع ثبت نام خود وقتی به این گزینه ها میرسی داخل پرانتز گفته همه چی رو*

----------


## artim

> *الان ديگه موقع ثبت نام خود وقتی به این گزینه ها میرسی داخل پرانتز گفته همه چی رو*


نگقته که دارم میگم 
داخل دفترچه نوشته که خیلیا مطالعه نکردن

----------


## Love Rain

> نگقته که دارم میگم 
> داخل دفترچه نوشته که خیلیا مطالعه نکردن


سلام ممنون از پست مفیدتون :Y (454): 
منم این اشتباهو انجام دادم، بعد از استرس نمیتونستم درس بخونم تا شنبه بیاد و بتونم یه راهی پیدا کنم...
همش میترسیدم از کنکور محروم شم :Y (673):

----------


## artim

> سلام ممنون از پست مفیدتون
> منم این اشتباهو انجام دادم، بعد از استرس نمیتونستم درس بخونم تا شنبه بیاد و بتونم یه راهی پیدا کنم...
> همش میترسیدم از کنکور محروم شم


نه درست میشه نگران نباشید

----------


## Love Rain

> نه درست میشه نگران نباشید


بله با اون شماره هایی که گفته بودن تماس گرفتم،
خداروشکر واسم ویرایش کردن درست شد :Y (467): 
ولی تا ویرایشش خیلی استرس داشتم، از این به بعد قبل از پر کردن هر فرمی توضیحاتشو کامل میخونم :Y (673): 
امیدوارم این اتفاق واسه هیچ کسی نیفته، خیلی حس بدی بود...

----------


## artim

انتشار بدین برای همه که اشتباه نکنن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط artim


نگقته که دارم میگم 
داخل دفترچه نوشته که خیلیا مطالعه نکردن


گفته عزیز من خودم موقع ثبت نام دیدم اولین روز ثبت نام نبود بعدش يه پرانتز اضافه کردن و توضیح دادن توی خود سایت هنگام انتخاب گزینه ها و اينجوري کسی اشتباه نمی کنه*

----------


## artim

> *
> 
> گفته عزیز من خودم موقع ثبت نام دیدم اولین روز ثبت نام نبود بعدش يه پرانتز اضافه کردن و توضیح دادن توی خود سایت هنگام انتخاب گزینه ها و اينجوري کسی اشتباه نمی کنه*


همین چند ساعت پیش من برای دوستان ثبتنام کردم که باعث شد این تاپیکو بزنم
لطفا انتشار بده متن رو خود گاج هم اشتباه گفته

----------


## farshid.y

الان برای دانش اموزان نظام جدید تاریخ اخذ دیپلم میخواد چی باید وارد کنیم  :Yahoo (117): ؟ و بعد معدل یازدهم رو میخواد من دقیق یادم نیست میگن ضروری نیست . حدودی وارد کنم درسته یا از مدرسه بگیرم حتما ؟

----------


## artim

> *
> 
> گفته عزیز من خودم موقع ثبت نام دیدم اولین روز ثبت نام نبود بعدش يه پرانتز اضافه کردن و توضیح دادن توی خود سایت هنگام انتخاب گزینه ها و اينجوري کسی اشتباه نمی کنه*





این توضیحات رو اخیرا اضافه کرده 
درثانی توضیحات مبهم هست و خیلیا اشتباه کردن موقع ثبتنام

نظام قدیم ها گزینه 3 رو زدن که اشتباه هست حتی مشاور ها هم اشتباه گفتن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط artim




این توضیحات رو اخیرا اضافه کرده 
درثانی توضیحات مبهم هست و خیلیا اشتباه کردن موقع ثبتنام

نظام قدیم ها گزینه 3 رو زدن که اشتباه هست حتی مشاور ها هم اشتباه گفتن


مثل این که دوباره عوض کردن چون توی پرانتز واضح گفته بود ولی این واضح نیست*

----------


## artim

up

----------


## Majede

دفترچه راهنمارو واس همین میزارن دگ..اونایی ک نخونده میرن ثبت نام حقشونه

Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk

----------


## zansia

> الان برای دانش اموزان نظام جدید تاریخ اخذ دیپلم میخواد چی باید وارد کنیم ؟ و بعد معدل یازدهم رو میخواد من دقیق یادم نیست میگن ضروری نیست . حدودی وارد کنم درسته یا از مدرسه بگیرم حتما ؟


حتما برو از مدرسه بگیر
ما معاون مدرسمون گفت هم کلاسی دخترش رو به خاطر این که معدلش رو دو صدم بالاتر زده بود شهری که درس میخوند رو جا به جا کردن

من تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو زدم 31/3/98  :Yahoo (76): 
فرداش از بچه هایی که مدرسه ثبت نامشون کرده بود پرسیدم گفتن مدرسه براشون همین تاریخ رو زده  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## mohammadsamadi

سلام دوستان من همه اطلاعاتم رو درست ثبت کردم فقط معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی یادم نبود حدودی وارد کردم مشکلی پیش میاد؟؟؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_من اون کد بخشو واسه محل تولدم مرکزی زدم واسه دهم یازدهم هم مرکزی زدم ولی الان احساس میکنم مدرسمون سمته غربه بهتر بود که کن بزنم اشتباه کردم؟ مهمه اصلا؟_

----------

